# FDA believes new dietary supplements must be regulated similarly to synthetic food pr



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2011)

Tell your Representative and Senators the FDA should not view your supplements the same way they view synthetic food preservatives! According to the FDA’s New Dietary Ingredient guidelines issued on July 1, 2011, the FDA believes that ???new dietary supplements??? must be regulated similarly to synthetic food preservatives. The FDA guidelines have modeled the outrageous [...]

*Read More...*


----------

